# Spiritual and/or Meditation Workshops in BARCELONA



## rainyday1987 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey everyone,
I'm a 23 year old student living in the center of BCN and I would like to spend more time studying and caring for these two humanly needs. I am wondering if any of you know any workshops or speakers coming to barcelona? 
Let me know. p.s. -Thanks. My spanish is not the best =/


----------

